# Russian Language School ?



## sjg-uk (Jan 11, 2012)

Does anyone have information on the Russian Language children's school please.
I have some friends moving over here and they are very interested in schools for their daughter.
Also , our daughter is at University back home , has anyone experience in transferring studies across to here ?


----------

